# Napa, California Open?



## ChrisBird (May 26, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I have been giving this thought serious consideration, and decided it is good enough to present to the public for opinion.

I was thinking of hosting a comp at my house over the summer, of course there is a lot left unfinished as of now, so it is by no means finalized, but I wanted your opinion on it. The things I know we need for a comp, and where I plan to get them, or ask for them, is as follows.

Delegate: Ask one of the plethora of CA Delegates to come on over, I don't think it should be to hard to find one.
Timers: Ask the Cal-Cube Club/Stanford Club to help with the timers and stuff.

Venue: My House. It will easily fit 70-100 people in the backyard (if you can even call it that), and could probably fit loads more if we really needed it to. Space isn't an issue around here.
Tables/Chairs: I could rent some, I don't have 50-100 chairs laying around =p

Score cards: Can be printed off (if I am not mistaken).
Judges/Scramblers: Helpful volunteers
Competitors: You!

Date: TBD 

If you can think of anything else I would need to make this competition successful let me know.

Also let me know if you would be interested in coming to this comp so I can get a feel for how many to expect if I do make this happen.

Thanks for your input.

~Chris


----------



## Lorenzo (May 26, 2010)

I think it should be done in mid summer.


----------



## Vincents (May 26, 2010)

I can tell you that there might be some issues getting Cal people up; we've only found one weekend that worked for a majority of us for our summer tournament as it is, and that was looking at every weekend from late June through Nationals.

Also transportation might be an issue for us. Off the top of my head, I can only think of at most 3-4 drivers for Stanford and Cal combined, and it's debatable whether they will all be available. Summer = most of us scattered around the world...


----------



## ChrisBird (May 27, 2010)

Vincents said:


> I can tell you that there might be some issues getting Cal people up; we've only found one weekend that worked for a majority of us for our summer tournament as it is, and that was looking at every weekend from late June through Nationals.
> 
> Also transportation might be an issue for us. Off the top of my head, I can only think of at most 3-4 drivers for Stanford and Cal combined, and it's debatable whether they will all be available. Summer = most of us scattered around the world...



Oh wow. That does throw a wrench in these plans.
Hmm.

Who do you suggest I contact in order to get some more detailed information regarding this? Like who would be best to contact from each club to get some specific dates?

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (May 27, 2010)

yeah there could be conflicts


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 27, 2010)

****, i live in DC but i want to meet and be in chris birds backyard


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 27, 2010)

****


----------



## SuperNerd (May 27, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> ****, i live in DC but i want to meet and be in chris birds backyard



Move.


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you that there might be some issues getting Cal people up; we've only found one weekend that worked for a majority of us for our summer tournament as it is, and that was looking at every weekend from late June through Nationals.
> ...



Well, Vincent's basically in charge of the Berkeley club now. Lucas would be the contact for the Stanford club, but he's not going to be around for the summer. Actually I don't think anyone at Stanford will be around for the summer.

Moral of the story, make sure you can actually get everything you need before presenting your idea to the public. In fact, gauging public interest is a pretty low priority as far as organizing competitions go; particularly in California, if you run a competition, people will come.


----------



## Tyson (May 27, 2010)

Do you live near any wineries? More wine?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 27, 2010)

shelley said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



My point in making this thread was to figure out if I would be able to get what I needed in order to run it. I'm not going to pretend to be fully knowledgeable about this, so I thought getting help from the people of the forums would be a good idea.



Tyson said:


> Do you live near any wineries? More wine?



We live on one =p
Well, on 50 acres of vineyard.

And we live near most vineyards in the Napa Valley. When you live here, you can't go more then 5 minutes without seeing one.

~Chris


----------



## wsc78 (May 27, 2010)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## Ranzha (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, but it'll take a lot of planning and whatnot. Be prepared.


Spoiler











EDIT: Fixed link.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

Which part of California do you live in?


----------



## ChrisBird (May 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Which part of California do you live in?



Title....


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2010)

Chris, I'd actually be interested in pursuing this further. I had an idea of doing a competition down in Santa Barbara for the sole purpose of wine.

Shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 1, 2010)

I vote that any wine-based competition should be after August 27.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

So this was a nogo? Just curious if there is any hope for this comp., Chris.


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 8, 2010)

I could probably judge and scramble if needed. It just depends on whether I could go/ if this works out.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think this will happen/happened in the past. He talked about it possibly being in the Summer of 2010. I just want to know if this idea is dead.


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to look at the date.


----------

